# Expat Forum Layout - Old Versus New



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Is it just me or does anyone else prefer the old layout of the forum? There may be a few improvements in terms of functionality with the new version but in general, I found the old layout to be a much more user friendly and enjoyable experience.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have been trying to keep an open mind... I did not like the appearance immediately. Now, after using it, I do not like the functionality as much either. Take a simple thing like a post notification. Now it is just a dot on your forum avatar. Click it, then click the Alert button, and it takes you to a new page to see the alert. Very clunky, that is a huge step back in functionality. And the layout is still an eyesore. I realize forums have to keep updating for security and new functions, but I hope this is a short lived 'update'.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I had some issues also at first until I noticed how much easier it is to send messages and view messages plus when posting videos it will allow tell which media is allowed.

My Google notices do take me directly to the post as well as what Tukaram mentioned the red dot on the Icon above.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

pagbati said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else prefer the old layout of the forum? There may be a few improvements in terms of functionality with the new version but in general, I found the old layout to be a much more user friendly and enjoyable experience.


I like the old one much better when it comes to functionality. I say change back please.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

The old layout and user friendly was much better then the new one. I wonder if the techs actually read our replies to find out how much we hate the new format?

art


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Count me in as a vote for the old layout


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

FIRST I prefered the old,
BUT now I have got used to the new


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My complaint would be with the initial page layout in order check the topics, it's a little dry but the new layout has more to do with a software upgrade the old PM messaging area was a real pain and same with loading photos or videos.

I had a tough go at first with my own tools they were regulated and put in different area's but like the user tools they were all in a central location. It's still a learning lesson for me, I need to practice how to stick in multiple quotes... I see some of our members know how to do this but I don't Lol... Can anyone help me LOL.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

A little update, I posted a memo from the US Government and it came out perfectly as viewed from my email, but on the old forum software it wouldn't work I had to spend time to fix several columns and other parts of the letter formatting or convert the entire letter by re-typing it out.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

The old layout wasnt perfect but its 10x better than this new layout; this is garbage.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I notified the staff and provided a link to everyone's comments.


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't like it either. Nowadays I only log in if the email specifically refers to a query from the Philippines!


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

M.C.A. said:


> I notified the staff and provided a link to everyone's comments.


Thanks for letting them know. I dont know if it will make a difference but they should know that there are several of us who dont come here much any more mainly due to the switch to the new format.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> I have been trying to keep an open mind... I did not like the appearance immediately. Now, after using it, I do not like the functionality as much either. Take a simple thing like a post notification. Now it is just a dot on your forum avatar. Click it, then click the Alert button, and it takes you to a new page to see the alert. Very clunky, that is a huge step back in functionality. And the layout is still an eyesore. I realize forums have to keep updating for security and new functions, but I hope this is a short lived 'update'.


I did put in my own comments that I miss the highlighted unread posts just like before so I quick view of topics.

The new format has made it easier for staff to make changes from what it looks like including me and so I hope that the highlighted unread area's come back.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> I hope that the highlighted unread area's come back.


 ??The topics with something new *are* highlighted. =bold. At least at my laptop


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> ??The topics with something new *are* highlighted. =bold. At least at my laptop


Okay you're right I just noticed that... I'm using the dark screen and it's not as noticeable, I use the desk top so maybe I'll try the white version.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I switched back to light for those reasons. I've learned how to use the new version...not so bad.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Okay you're right I just noticed that... I'm using the dark screen and it's not as noticeable, I use the desk top so maybe I'll try the white version.


I use the light version on my PC and never noticed the new posts are bold. They are... just not enough to notice it without it being pointed out. I will look to see if there is a dark theme, and if it is more noticeable.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> I use the light version on my PC and never noticed the new posts are bold. They are... just not enough to notice it without it being pointed out. I will look to see if there is a dark theme, and if it is more noticeable.


Click on the upper right hand vertical dots to the right of your icon and then you get a drop down box where you can switch to the dark theme.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Click on the upper right hand vertical dots to the right of your icon and then you get a drop down box where you can switch to the dark theme.


Tried that Mark and didn't like dark mode, as Lunkan stated the new additions to an existing thread or new post are in bold/darker and not a problem. It was a bit of a turn around when the owners dropped this new platform (thought I was on the wrong site initially) but honestly for me the new system is fine and the old system is a distant memory and I'm going with the flow now.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

